# Powerfull Loads or not



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

me and my wife were having sex ( well at least i hope it was me having sex with her) and when i came, it shot out like really far. ( i was between her legs on the edge of the bed and it landed in her hair on her head)then she asked me how come sometimes it shoots, and sometimes it just kind of drizzles out, i told her im not exactly sure cause i never thought about it but, it might have something to do about being really hydrated alot or not at all. i noticed that when i have been drinking alot of water throughout the day it will be more acrobatic....if you got any advice it would be great to hear it...also i got a question for the ladies......do women like to see it shoot out or drizzle out or does it really matter?


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I know for me it is directly related to how long it has been since my last release. My guess is that it takes about two or three days to get "full". At that point, I think there is a little bit of timing involved in how much you hold it right to the end. If you are "full" and you hold it in as long as you can before you explode and conciously force it out you can shoot really far, at least three to four feet.

Last night I was getting an BJ and when she finished me I shot on my neck (I was laying down). However, if it is the second time in the same night, I just dribble.


----------

